# Mercedes SLS AMG Gulf colors



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Here's another one of my builds I haven't shared here. This is the Revell of Germany issued Mercedes SLS AMG. Due to licensing issues Revell USA was unable to acquire the licensing to produce the kit here in the states. 
I built this car based off a version that was built for a show. 





































Chris


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very well done ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought I was looking at an advertising slick. Great Job on this build!!!!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Beautifully done! My favorite image, very realistic:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

very nice - I like it


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!! NICE build! That looks GREAT! (LOVE the Delorean doors!) And......they OPEN!


----------

